# DH punched me in the face



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

But it wasn't on purpose! We have a full size bed, but REALLY need a bigger bed. It's hot out so we have both been sprawling out in our sleep, well I tried to roll over, ended up rolling out of bed, which woke DH up and he reached out to see (or, uh, feel) what was going on. I sat up and my face quickly met his fist. So now I have a split lip and the fall off the bed did not help my back which I threw out over the weekend.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL! That's going to be fun to explain to people at work  hopefully everyone knows and loves him and will believe you that it wasn't on purpose  Hope you feel better soon! Now start saving for a bigger bed.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Ow! That's come very close to happening in our house for very similar reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I did the same things once, expect it was to my boss. I was exaggerating ripping off a name tag. She could of been ANYWHERE in a catering room meant for 400 people with ONLY 10 people in it, but she had to be near me. I punched her so hard, on accident, she turn white as a sheet, her lip bled and she had to go to the dentist to her her fillings checked! 

Not to many people can say they punch their boss in the mouth and they still have a job!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's why I have a California king size bed, not so much for the flailing of arms, but for sticky body heat, I like my own "zone". Also the cat seems to have his own "zone" lol!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I bet your DH loves the title of this thread.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Ouch! That'll be an interesting one to explain. When my mother was pregnant with me she was quite clumsy and fell into a door frame, got a big bruise on the side. At their next doc appointment the nurse took my dad aside and interrogated the life outta him, lol, poor guy. 

We all have our clumsy moments. I downsized from a queen to a full and I felt like I was going to fall off the edges.. just one little person!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

We have actually been saving all of our spare change since we met to buy a queen size (though I am starting to think we need a king!) tempurpedic and I think we are almost there! In the mean time I want to drag the guest bed in and put them together into a big bed.
I work with a bunch of oblivious men, only 1 guy noticed!


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

me and the wife bought a king size bed about a year ago 

i think we paid $300 for it .... you could look for hotel wharehouses that sell them .. they are usually of decent quality -- they are actually pretty clean with minimal wear and tear

it was a good option for us


----------

